# cannot log in



## z3reid (Dec 18, 2009)

hi
installed freebsd.
fetched portmap.
installed lsof.
lsof will not run in root.
lsof will run as a user.
logged out of root but cannot log back into root.
terminal crash...enter root and password...fails leaving me back at prompt. shell crash ..i don't know.
can any one help
regards z3reid


----------



## paean (Dec 19, 2009)

You'll need to give some specifics on the errors you're getting. 

To reset your root password, boot into single user mode, mount all file systems, run passwd and reboot.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 19, 2009)

There must be something really wrong with your setup or machine. I doubt a utility such as lsof could be capable of doing a lot of harm and shells don't crash just like that. You sure you haven't deleted some system binary files or something while being logged in as root?


----------



## z3reid (Dec 28, 2009)

*reinstalled bsd*

thanks for your help.
i reinstalled freebsd 8,installed lsof and had no problems.
the previous installation had packages installed which were needed
for drqueue (rendering farm) and this,guessing here, caused the problem with logging into root terminal (could log in as user).
terminal bumped me out...back to login.
cheers


----------

